# Non stocked items??



## Taz575 (Mar 15, 2012)

I see you guys carry Yoshihiro, but I'm looking for the 300mm sujihiki in Hagane steel (white #1??) from them. Can you guys get other items from the makers that aren't listed on the site??


----------



## tk59 (Mar 15, 2012)

I know of numerous occasions where Jon has special ordered for someone. You should just send him a pm with whatever you want.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

